# My reginae in Denmark



## BoDK (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi

Just want to share with you my reginae in my garden. In Denmark May 2008 has been very dry, windy and a lot of sun, to much, but Cyp. reginae has done pretty good I think....

The Dactylorhiza is some of the nice "weed"...

/Bo


----------



## BoDK (Jun 16, 2008)

Some more pictures of the reginae + dac.

/Bo


----------



## Hakone (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello BoDk,
very nice


----------



## John M (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 16, 2008)

Very Nice !!

Hej meget flot ogssa -- ved stadigvaek ikke hvor du bor i DK


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovely!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2008)

Lovely grown...Well done!!!!!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice reginae! (and very nice Dactylorhiza, too!).

Ron


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2008)

Such "weeds"!!!

Very nice:clap::clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 22, 2008)

nice flowers and garden!


----------

